
Take photos where your subjects aren't looking directly into the lens - fiatjaf
http://www.eugenewei.com/blog/2015/9/23/my-favorite-photography-tip
======
fiatjaf
I always thought these things were obvious (although I had never found so
beautiful words to say them), but it appears they are not.

